# How soon before I can get a VAT number?



## Diego (19 May 2008)

Can anyone advise how soon after sending in the TR2 form can I get my VAT number? The form was posted last week and I need the Vat number asap. Thanks.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 May 2008)

Several weeks usually. You could try ringing the tax district to try speed it up but that may or may not help.


----------



## paddi22 (19 May 2008)

Yeah it tooks us a month and a half to recieve ours. The revenue office are very helpful though and can fasttrack it through if you need it urgently.


----------



## samm (19 May 2008)

isnt your vat number the same as your pps number with ie before it,mine is anyway.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 May 2008)

samm said:


> isnt your vat number the same as your pps number with ie before it,mine is anyway.


 
Yes it is (usually) for a sole-trader. However Form TR2 which the OP completed is for companies. Companies are allocated a number unrelated to the PPS numbers of the owners/directors. It is not, therefore, possible to know what the number will be before Revenue issue it.


----------

